# Florida wildlife agency drops plan to enforce charterboat license law



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/mh-boat-license-lobster-season-20110715,0,4863570.story

[edit]At issue was a section of Florida law that says no one may operate a boat that charges customers a fee for the purpose of taking a saltwater fish for non-commercial purposes unless the operator has purchased a license for each vessel, which can run from $200 to $2,000 per year. The law mostly has been applied to fishing charterboats, not dive vessels.[/edit]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

So........ Its saying i can start my own charter buisness without a captains liscense?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I think they are talking about the fishing license for the vessel that covers everybody on board.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

For vessels that do not normally need a commercial fishing license - ie dive boats


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

They dredged that one up again---there was already case law ruling against fmp/fwc. Dive boats take out passengers to dive not to fish and anybody taking fish were/are required to have a fishing license.
Dive boats were careful to point this out to their passengers.....Amen.


----------

